# I'm lovin' it!



## jorge_val_ribera

Hi!

I was thinking...McDonald's is all over the world, so their famous phrase "I'm lovin' it" must exist in...how many languages? 

I'll start with Spanish: Me encanta (I love it)


----------



## Lancel0t

Here in the Philippines, we have this phrase "Love ko 'to" - I love it.


----------



## Whodunit

"Ich liebe es" in German.
"C'est tout ce que j'aime" in French.
"Me encanta" in Argentinian Spanish
Here's the Chinese one.

BTW, buy a medium beaker in a McDonald's restaurant, there you'll find "I'm lovin' it" in almost every language.


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> "Ich liebe es" in German.
> "C'est tout ce que j'aime" in French.
> "Me encanta" in Argentinian Spanish
> Here's the Chinese one.
> 
> BTW, buy a medium beaker in a McDonald's restaurant, there you'll find "I'm lovin' it" in almost every language.



I think you mean a medium drink?  A beaker is what chemists use in their labs!

Here's the Arabic version:

*ﺎﻬﺒﺣﺃ ﺎﻨﺍ*

Pronunciation: ana uhíbbuha


----------



## Christhiane

Here in Norway, we simply say: 'I'm lovin' it!' =/


----------



## vachecow

Didn't they have some kiind of promotion where all of their cups had im lovin it in many languages?


----------



## LadyBlakeney

In their Spanish advertisements they've kept "I'm loving it", at least here in Spain.


----------



## Lems

Here in Brazil they use: "Amo muito tudo isso" (Love all this very much).

But it sounds rather weird in Portuguese.   

Lems
________________
We don’t like their sound, and guitar music is actually disappearing.
_Decca Recording Co., rejecting the Beatles, 1962._


----------



## Benjy

interestingly enough the french translation has either changed or its different in north amaerica because on the cups they have "c'est ça que j'aime" now


----------



## charlie2

If you'd like to know it in traditional Chinese characters, it is  我就喜歡。The only thing different from the simplified Chinese version (which you'll find in Who's post) is the fourth word.


----------



## Whodunit

charlie2 said:
			
		

> If you'd like to know it in traditional Chinese characters, it is  我就喜歡。The only thing different from the simplified Chinese version (which you'll find in Who's post) is the fourth word.



Well, then, does "麥當勞– 我就喜歡" mean "McDonald's - I'm lovin' it" if "麦当劳公司" is the McDonald's Corperation) ???


----------



## charlie2

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Well, then, does "麥當勞– 我就喜歡" mean "McDonald's - I'm lovin' it" if "麦当劳公司" is the McDonald's Corperation) ???


Yes, exactly.  That is the sentence in traditional Chinese characters.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Is this a fine joke or am I the only one who can't see the Chinese characters?


----------



## mnzrob

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Is this a fine joke or am I the only one who can't see the Chinese characters?


 
当劳公, 当劳公当. 劳公当劳公, 当劳公当劳 公当劳, 公当劳公!! 当 劳公当劳公 当劳 公当劳公?

No just kidding, i can't see them either. I just get these boxes.

Rob


----------



## Jana337

I checked the Czech McDonald's web. They are using I'm loving it. The exact Czech version would be: Miluju to! But it is an ugly anglicism.

Jana


----------



## charlie2

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Is this a fine joke or am I the only one who can't see the Chinese characters?


If this is a joke, this is not a very good joke.
I'll do that again, see if it will work this time:
麥當奴 = McDonald's and 麥當奴 公司 = McDonald's Corporation.
我就喜歡 = I'm loving it.
Sorry I can't do the simplified version.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

I hope I didn't offend you or anything, it just surprised me that you were maintaining a conversation while I couldn't see any characters.



			
				charlie2 said:
			
		

> If this is a joke, this is not a very good joke.
> I'll do that again, see if it will work this time:
> 麥當奴 = McDonald's and 麥當奴 公司 = McDonald's Corporation.
> 我就喜歡 = I'm loving it.
> Sorry I can't do the simplified version.


----------



## charlie2

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> I hope I didn't offend you or anything, it just surprised me that you were maintaining a conversation while I couldn't see any characters.


No, nothing like that.   I am pleased to have the chance to write (type) some Chinese. (I know the feeling. Umm, what on earth are they talking about? ) Glad it works out.


----------



## Whodunit

mnzrob said:
			
		

> 当劳公, 当劳公当. 劳公当劳公, 当劳公当劳 公当劳, 公当劳公!! 当 劳公当劳公 当劳 公当劳公?
> 
> No just kidding, i can't see them either. I just get these boxes.
> 
> Rob



There aren't boxes on my screen.   

Okay, seriously now:


Right click somewhere on the screen
Choose "Encode" (Codierung for Rob)
Choose "Unicode (UTF-8)" or "Western European (ISO)" (Westeurpäisch for Rob)

Hope it works.


----------



## MingRaymond

It is 麥當勞，they don't use 奴 because 奴 means slave in Chinese , so it is not good to use this in commercial names.


----------



## lourai*87

Hehe...i got macdonald's for breakfast this morning and looked at the wrapper...i was trying to work out how many languages i could understand, and that is the first time i have noticed the languages at all


----------



## Lin

In Japanese, The translation of "I am loving it" would be 大好き　or  気に入っている.　　But in the commercial, they say it in English in Japan.


----------



## Pirulo

In Spain they kept "I'm lovin' it", but in Latin America (at least in Argentina) it was translated ("me encanta")


----------



## emousecat

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> I hope I didn't offend you or anything, it just surprised me that you were maintaining a conversation while I couldn't see any characters.


 

I can give the simplified Chinese as well as the pronunciation for these words, but I'm not sure if you can see them.

我就喜欢(wo jiu xi huan)---I'm lovin' it!
麦当劳(mai dang lao)---McDonald
麦当劳公司(mai dang lao gong si)---McDonald's Corporation

I have planned to upload the the pictures with the Chinese characters to make sure that you can see them, but it seems that I cann't do this in this forum.


----------



## Sparkle

Here in Portugal we use the English version... Simply "I'm lovin' it"...
 
~Spark


----------



## Glamour21

In the Philippines:

Ako managmahal ito = I'm loving it..


----------



## mataripis

Southern Tagalog : Ayon ako!


----------



## swintok

In Ukrainian it is Я це люблю - I love this.

In Canadian French it is C'est ça que j'm (=C'est ça que j'aime) - This is what I like.

Wikipedia has a page with a table of the phrase in different languages:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McDonald's_advertising


----------

